
The Open Source Obstacle Course (video) - duck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBxxZDWPiXI
======
duck
Video response for "Why I still don’t contribute to open source"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2510964>) by Gregory Brown.

